
When to Sell? Look at the HQ - bilifuduo
https://www.wsj.com/articles/when-to-sell-look-at-the-hq-1491768486
======
dougdescombaz
The first two examples that are cited as evidence are companies who he noted
as failures because their stock dipped in 2007-2008. Cherrypicking evidence
from a decade ago, and correlating it with the massive market selloff... I
couldn't continue to read the nonsense beyond that.

